# Sonntag 03.04. Singletrailtour in oder um Koblenz?



## deerk (30. März 2005)

Hi,

wir wollten am Sonntag mal nach Koblenz fahren um da bisschen zu biken 
hab mir schon oft die fotos auf dave´s seite angeguckt und da sind schon echt schöne trails bei und wetter soll auch gut werden ...

jetzt meine frage hätte irgenteiner zeit um uns mal da die trails zu zeigen ?

oder eine gruppe wo wir mitfahren können ? 

wir sind aber nicht die besten am berg  sind halt so die spass biker (singletrails surfen bisschen hoppsen downhill "freeride" ) aber immer noch touren mässig 

so startzeit wäre 12.00 uhr irgetwo in koblenz 

wenn einer lust hat wäre super je mehr je besser ...

Greetz
D.


----------



## rsfbrohltal (30. März 2005)

Hi deerk,
wie wär's mit der Brohltal-Countrytourenfahrt (CTF) am Sonntag in Wehr?
Die Touren führen rund um den Laacher See.  Geht aber schon zwischen 08.00 und 10.00 Uhr los.  
Sind bestimmt genug Biker aus der Koblenzer Ecke da, neue Touren zu vereinbaren!
Mehr unter http://www.rsf-brohltal.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (30. März 2005)

Hi,

danke für den tip...

aber das is bisschen arg früh  wir sind nicht so die früh aufsteher ....

aber was ist mit brex und sayntal   

da gibt es doch auch gute sachen oder ? 

Greetz
D.


----------



## dave (30. März 2005)

wegen sayn-/brexbachtal schickste flo17 am besten 'ne pm. 

offtopic: werd' deine mail später beantworten, ziehe morgen um und hab' vorerst keinen telefonanschluss  ...


----------



## >Helge< (30. März 2005)

Hi Deerk,

ich hoffe mein Rad ist bis dahin repariert (neue Lager für den Hinterbau) und ich kann evtl. frei machen, dann wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. März 2005)

Hi Biker,
Hat sich jetzt was ergeben? Dann fahr ich mit  

Ansonsten kann ich euch eine Tour stricken. (Sonntag um 12.00 wäre mir recht)

Gruss Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (31. März 2005)

Hi,

wäre Sonntag im Ko Stadtwald und näherer Umgebung auch dabei!

Gruß T.


----------



## roewe (31. März 2005)

rsfbrohltal schrieb:
			
		

> Hi deerk,
> wie wär's mit der Brohltal-Countrytourenfahrt (CTF) am Sonntag in Wehr?
> Die Touren führen rund um den Laacher See.  Geht aber schon zwischen 08.00 und 10.00 Uhr los.
> Sind bestimmt genug Biker aus der Koblenzer Ecke da, neue Touren zu vereinbaren!
> Mehr unter http://www.rsf-brohltal.de



da bin ich auf jeden mit nem Freund dabei.

röwe


----------



## deerk (31. März 2005)

Hi,

ja dann würde ich sagen lasst uns mal was fest machen   

also wo treffen ? wir wären auch ein bisschen früher da so halb 12 oder so 

@helius wie siehts aus bei dir ? kommst du auch mit wenn wir in koblenz fahren oder war das nur aufs sayn/brexbachtal bezogen...?

ja was sagen wir wann und wo ???

Greetz
D.

Planänderung müssten jetzt doch was früher starten 

wie weit können wir denn die zeit nach vorne ziehen das es bei euch noch passt


----------



## >Helge< (31. März 2005)

Kann ich leider erst morgen klären ob ich frei bekomme, aber generell hätte ich nichts gegen den Koblenzer Stadtwald einzuwenden!
Ich hoffe es klappt da das Wetter ja richtig gut werden soll!  
Sieht´s im Stadtwald inzwischen wirklich so schlimm aus wie man hier im Forum so liest!?!
Ich gebe aber noch Bescheid ob´s klappt!

Am Samstag bin ich dann, falls alles klappt, evtl. auch im Brexbachtal anzutreffen!


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. März 2005)

Von mir aus war nicht unbedingt der Stadtwald gemeint. Ich dachte eher an diverse Wege auf der anderen Rheinseite. 
Stadtwald geht auch, die interessanten Wege sind nicht in irgendwelche Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Treffpunkt wäre bestens vor der Oberwerth-Halle, da gibts auch genug Parkplatz. Von mir aus auch woanders. 
12.00 oder was???

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (31. März 2005)

Hi Ho....

also 11.00 uhr wäre jetzt startzeit 

müsste mir jetzt nur noch einer erklären wo die oberwerth-halle ist   

wie lang und weit sind wir dann eigentlich unterwegs ? 


Greetz
D.


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. April 2005)

Von mir aus auch um 11.00 Uhr.

Woher kommt ihr denn aus dem Westerwald  .
Die Großsporthalle/Stadion Oberwerth ist ausgeschildert und befindet sich auf der Koblenzer Rheinseite in Richtung Boppard/Königsbacher Brauerei, wenn dir das mehr sagt (Rheinaufwärts).

Mit der Tourlänge bin ich auf ca. 16.00 Uhr begrenzt. Falls ihr dann noch weiterfahren wollt, kann ich euch ja noch Tipps geben wohin.

Zur Tourlänge müssen wir uns mal gegenseitig abstimmen, wenn wir am Fahren sind, man kann allerdings überall abkürzen und dranhängen/wiederholen. Kommt auch darauf an, ob wir was Knipsen/Filmen, falls ihr an so was Spass habt. 
Vielleicht ist euch das alles ja viel zu simpel; wird sich zeigen.

Bis dann, Alex 

Ist das Steppenwolf-Bike auf den Gallery-Bildern nicht das Ex-Bike von Markus?
Hab ich euch mal mit ihm getroffen?


----------



## deerk (1. April 2005)

hi,

wir kommen aus der nähe von  altenkirchen  ...

also muss ich wenn ich die autobahn runterkomme die erste rechts nehmen oder?
aber das ist ja dann nicht koblenzer seite   

hmmm... königsbacher sagt mir was da bin ich schon mal vorbei gefahren glaub ich ....  aber wenn es ausgeschildert ist werden wir es wohl finden ...
wie heisst den die strasse da dann druck ich mir ne route aus (obwohl ich mich eigentlich doch ein bisschen aus kenn in KO ) aber sicher is sicher ...

für knipsen und so sachen sind wir immer zu haben !!! 

das steppenwolf ist dem andy der hat das schon voll lange so 3-4 jahre muss ich ihn mal fragen wo er das her hat ...

naja simpel  mal gucken bin in letzter zeit viel gefallen ... bin bisschen unentspannt im moment aber wird sich zeigen ... 

Greetz
D.


----------



## >Helge< (1. April 2005)

Hi,

also bei mir hat sich leider wieder alles geändert!
Ich mache am Samstag/ Sonntag jetzt zwei Nachtwachen weil unsere Nachtwache krank ist und kann somit nicht mitfahren, da ich erst um 7°° Uhr morgens nach Hause komme und bis ca. 13/14°° Uhr schlafe!
...schade, aber vielleicht klappt´s ein anderes mal!
Ich werde aber morgen ab 11°° Uhr im Stadtwald unterwegs sein ( evtl. Fischerpfad etc.) und am Sonntag ab ca. 15°° Uhr auf jeden Fall in´s Brexbachtal!


----------



## deerk (1. April 2005)

schade aber da kann mal wohl nix machen ...

sayn/brexbachtal wollen wir evt. dann mal nächste woche also am 10.04 
fahren... vielleicht klappst ja dann....

Greetz
D.


----------



## deerk (2. April 2005)

@rockyalex

alles klar hab mir einfach auf koblenz.de die weg beschreibung angeguckt 

sind dann um 11.00uhr da + - 5min würd ich sagen fals wie ne abfahrt verpassen

bis morgen 

Greetz
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (3. April 2005)

Dann kanns ja losgehen...

Meine Brexbachkenntnisse sind nicht so super aber ich kann mich ja mal nach einem Guide umhören (der nicht verletzt ist und zur Verfügung steht  )

Alex


----------



## deerk (3. April 2005)

goil...

dann bis gleeich....


Greetz
D.


----------



## >Helge< (3. April 2005)

...dann viel Spaß heute, wir hatten gestern im Stadtwald auf jeden Fall welchen!

Bei dem Wetter wieder draußen unterwegs zu sein....  !

Ich fahre jetzt gleich in´s Brexbachtal, nächsten Sonntag wäre ich dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei. 

*Bis jetzt* ist das mal noch mein freies Wochenende!


----------



## deerk (4. April 2005)

yeahhh war sehr geil...

ja dann lass uns nächsten sonntag mal im auge behalten würd ich sagen 

aber wetter soll wieder mies werden ... einfach mal schauen wie es wird

Greetz
D.


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. April 2005)

War echt Klasse.

Es ist immer cool neue Leute zu treffen, vor allem wenn sie auch noch fahren können. (Kuriosem Bikematerial zu begegnen ist auch witzig, besonders wenn das Zeug beim ersten Uphill auseinaderfällt...)

Gruss, vielleicht bis zum Schlickrutschen
Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (4. April 2005)

Jo Alex, kann Dir nur ZUSTIMMEN.
Die Jungs können gerne öfter vorbeischauen!

Bis zur nächsten Tour.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## borito (5. April 2005)

Hi,

normalerweise habe ich es ja nicht so mit Foren, aber allein um euch für den Sonntag zu danken musste ich mich hier mal schnell anmelden. 
Auch ich kann nur sagen - Klasse, war echt nett Euch kennen zu lernen und Ihr habt den ersten richtigen Sonnen-Sonntag zu einem echten Erlebnis gemacht. Das sollte echt nicht das letzte Mal gewesen sein, das wir zu euch kommen, scheint Euch ja auch gefallen zu haben. Zu mehreren Leuten macht es halt doch noch am meisten Spaß. Mann, Ihr habt mir echt die Nase lang gemacht, musstet ihr denn auch erzählen, dass man das ganze auf der anderen Rheinseite nochmal fahren kann? Ich glaub ich zieh nach Koblenz...
Danke für den Urlaubstrail, ich glaub ich hab davon geträumt... *lach*

Also Jungs, seht zu, das Ihr die Woche gut übersteht, das nächste Wochenende kommt - bestimmt!

Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## deerk (5. April 2005)

yeahhh....  

kann mich sebi nur anschliessen  ...

das schreit nach einer wiederholung 

bis zur nächsten tour ..

Greetz
D.


----------



## Rockyalex! (5. April 2005)

Bei mir ist nächstes Wochenende nix drin; ich bin auf einer Kommunion im Saarland, wobei wir auch schon wieder bei der Schlickrutscher-Tour wären. Wär cool, wenn ihr dabei wärt.
Alex


----------



## >Helge< (5. April 2005)

@Tiger:

Kann das sein dass wir uns schon mal vor längerem oben am Fernsehturm kurz getroffen haben?!?
Jedenfalls war das jemand mit einem Rotwild, der andere hatte ein Rocky Mountain Flow!
Ich (mit Scott Octane) war mit zwei Freunden da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (6. April 2005)

@ Helius:

Ja, das war meine Wenigkeit und ein Freund.

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## deerk (6. April 2005)

Hi,

nächsten sonntag kann ich auch nicht 


@rockyalex 

denk schon das wir dabei sind ....

sind nur noch am knobbeln wir wir das mit der fahrerei machen ...

meld mich die tage bei dir !! 



Greetz
D.


----------

